
Google to allow Android users in Europe choose default search engine - ga-vu
https://news.yahoo.com/google-allow-android-users-europe-091033768.html
======
tallanvor
"Search engine providers will be allowed to bid in an auction to win a spot on
the users' screens, along with Google, to become the device's default search
engine on the Android home screen as well as the Chrome browser."

So Google wants to make sure they win no matter what.

~~~
gundmc
They also prompt you to install additional browsers during setup. This just
states they will change the default search behavior within Chrome if chrome is
installed as well.

Not sure I get your comment.

